# Breeding my Double Tail Bettas



## piggybun (12 mo ago)

I tried to pair the blue-yellow DT with my only red plakat female as well as tried to pair the blue-white DT with the plakat female -- after 24 hours in a breeding tank, no bubble nest. I guess that both the males are not ready yet or they just not attracted to the female - not sure. I remove them all from breeding tank.

This morning, I'm putting both my boys side by side (separate tank) to flex their fins. They have been flaring at each other, energetic and active for the past 1 hour now and still do (at time of posing this post). I notice that my blue-white DT is making and building bubble nest on the water surface since they started flaring. Is this a positive and normal behavior?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Moved at member's request. Photos to come.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

piggybun said:


> I tried to pair the blue-yellow DT with my only red plakat female as well as tried to pair the blue-white DT with the plakat female -- after 24 hours in a breeding tank, no bubble nest. I guess that both the males are not ready yet or they just not attracted to the female - not sure. I remove them all from breeding tank.
> 
> This morning, I'm putting both my boys side by side (separate tank) to flex their fins. They have been flaring at each other, energetic and active for the past 1 hour now and still do (at time of posing this post). I notice that my blue-white DT is making and building bubble nest on the water surface since they started flaring. Is this a positive and normal behavior?


Sometimes a little competition can kickstart the spawning process. A question though - what steps did you take to condition your breeding pair(s)? It could be that they aren't feeling up for it yet.


----------



## piggybun (12 mo ago)

After 3 attempts, finally managed to pair these 2 and a bunch of "grandchildren".

The Father: A blue white DT. I think he has some marble gene though.... not so sure...
The Mother: A red short tail Plakat

The babies: The photo here taken when they were 1 week old. Now into their 2nd week and they're growing fast. Most of them are with larger and dark black heads while some look a a little transparent. Not all the eggs got hatched but I'm happy with this number that manage to get through. A rough counting there are like about 120 to 130 fries I think. Feeding them purely on small bbs. Moving to larger bbs soon. More updates to follow.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow! That male is beautiful! I also think he has a marble gene.


----------



## piggybun (12 mo ago)

Finally approaching 1-month old this coming Sunday. All the babies are active and healthy so far. There are 2 to 3 fries visibly smaller in size (as if they were like just 1 week old). They all hatched on the same day though. As they grow larger, I separate half of them into another container and I did a counting. Container 1 has 128 fries and container 2 has I think close to 100. So I have over 200 fries wow! I just could not count them when they were 1 week old from the earlier photo I posted. Just amazing to see how fast they grow and time flies.

I plan to move the fries from container 1 into my 12 gals glass aquarium when they reach 6 weeks old so I can easily see their size, body shape and fins to ease my sexing task before jarring them after in 3rd months. Is this plan sounds okay or I should wait longer?


----------



## piggybun (12 mo ago)

These babies (once) are now 8 weeks old this week. All look healthy and hungry  so happy seeing them growing each day. Ready to jar them (males) in another week or two. Next "project" is to identify them between male and female which I think i need to do a lot more study and perhaps advices from fellow friends here would be great


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you started a Spawn Log? If not, this can be moved for you.


----------

